# Exif Daten in PDS Files löschen



## Togijak (1. April 2015)

Viele User sind sich beim Gebrauch von Photoshop nicht darüber im klaren, dass Photoshop ziemlich viel Daten in dem jeweiligen Bild speichert. Das geht so weit, dass auch die ID der Software gespeichert wird. Wenn man nun zum Beispiel die Studentenversion eines Freundes nimmt um die Werbung eines Bekannten zu gestalten kann das ganz schnell ins Auge gehen, denn ddas Bild (wenn es z.B. online steht) gibt auch die Daten des verwendeten Photoshops preis.







Mehr per Zufall bin ich auf ein Tool gestoßen, dass n der Lage ist diese Daten nicht nur auszulesen, sondern sie auch zu Löschen bzw. sie zu editieren. Das Tool nennt sich ExifTool und ist eigentlich ein Kommandozeilen Tool (was bei manchen Usern nicht besonders beliebt ist), doch glücklicherweise gibt es dazu eine GUI. Nimmt man obiges Beispiel und löscht sie verräterischen Daten erhält man dieses Resultat






und wie man sehen kann, sind alle Daten die auf den Besitzer Rückschlüsse zulassen würden gelöscht.

Man kann sich die erforderlichen Tools entweder von der Seite ExifTool GUI herunter laden, muss dann aber im Fall von Windows das Exif Tool umbennen oder man nimmt einfach das von mir bereits zusammen gestellte Paket (mit dem ich eben noch die Beispielbilder gemacht habe) das man hier downloaden kann. Beide Tools sind Freeware und brauchen nicht installiert zu werden.


----------

